# opinion



## yunus khan (Dec 1, 2013)

Dear Expats
Does any one has an idea that a tuberculosis cured person allowed a work visa for south africa if the tuberculosis is inactive is he will passed in medical test.please reply me as soon as possible.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Did you have the x-ray test?


----------

